# New car - torn between TTRS and S5



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys! I had to sell my beloved mk3 TT and now looking to buy a replacement. Narrowed it down to S5 or TTRS. Test drove S5 and it was nearly perfect, but unfortunately there are no TTRS for test drive around me, but having owned TT before I think I know what to expect. My wife insists on TTRS (and I partially agree with her) but I also have a feeling that for less money I get more if I go with S5 (torsen, sport. diff, dynamic steering, better tech overall). Has anyone here tried both cars for a longer period, I would really like to know your personal opinion?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a new type S5 and would take it over any TT every day of the week. But they are different types of cars...

Ride, feel and presence is all S5. Tech is another world above the TT too, but it won't win a drag race. Engine noise is good but not S6 or 7 good.

Wife mostly dives the TTS now and I jump between the R8 and S5. I spec'd the S5 way over the cost of an RS and have pretty much every option. Let me know if you want or have any direct questions but it would be hard to get an objective opinion on a fan forum.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Worth noting there's some great deals on RS5's now, seen some really good spec'd ones around 50-52k on audi approved which puts them in the same price bracket as the TTRS...and when you consider how much more "Car" you're getting for your money.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been in my brothers new A5 TDI and he misses his TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TDI says it all...

Saying that the SQ5 was ok, it just ran out of steam too quick being a diesel. Go for the S5, you won't regret it.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

tt3600 said:


> I've been in my brothers new A5 TDI and he misses his TT.


I think you can't really compare A5 TDI with S5. It also feels like overall quality of materials (maybe because of S-Sport seats and carbon inlays) in S5 that I have seen is better than in A5.



Toshiba said:


> TDI says it all...
> 
> Saying that the SQ5 was ok, it just ran out of steam too quick being a diesel. Go for the S5, you won't regret it.


Thanks for your thoughts! Just did another test drive of S5 and decided to leave a deposit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 
What spec did you order?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> What spec did you order?


It is a bit different here in Canada, but it is fully loaded model. The only thing it does not have is adaptive suspension. Navarra blue sportback with rotor grey interior and carbon inlays. Virtual cockpit, navi, B&O, sport diff, adaptive steering, red brakes, panoramic sunroof, head-up display, full driver assistance package... and it still was cheaper than TTRS :roll: Unfortunately matrix headlights are not available here.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

That 5-pot noise though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You get a v6 noise..

Assistance package is cool and so is the head up display- I have use mine all the time. I don't have the sports diff however..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Having got an S5 this year i have to (hate to) agree with Tosh...

Been in a Mk3 TTRS and still have the MK2 TTRS which is modded and well set up.

S5 is another level, true grip everywhere, great ability and presence. Tech is great... Would be S5 or RS5 for me.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I just signed paperwork for the S5, the TT is going...


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I had an S5 a couple of cars back. It's a lot more grown up feeling than the TT and more of a grand tourer. The TT is more fun to drive though and IMO looks better.

Not a huge difference in Tech as both have Virtual Cockpit. You do gain the MMI centre display though in the S5


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

TTRS all day long. Had an S5 as a courtesy car once last year. Was impressed, however, when came to test drive TTRS, it just sounds better, pulls better, and is a more exclusive car. It made me smile all through the test drive.

If this is a 2nd or 3rd car you're purchasing then order the TTRS. If this car is your only car, or is going to have kids in a lot of the time, then the S5 makes more sense (as a sportback).

Your choice and whatever your needs and wants are.....but good luck.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I had a lease order with an S5 last year, really nice car, very capable and has 'real' quattro. As it happens the lease co screwed up and had to re-order at which point I test drove a MK2 TTRS, absolutely loved it, and the told them not to bother.

I'd agree as above, if it needs adult rear seats etc the S5 is a fantastic miles cruncher but as a second car it's the TTRS all day long for me. I'd have still been up for an S5 for my wife but she decided the family car "has" to be an estate (which she now drives) - her cunning plan was future provision for a family dog, I walked into that one...

Test drive both and make your mind up because there's merits to both options. Personally the performance, character and fun factor of the TTRS would come out top but if I put my brother in the same situation, he'd rave about the S5 and consider the TT a weekend-only car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi sell/promote the S5 as a GT car, so I'd agree with them..!
Problem with the TT it's not good enough in any form to be classed as a true sports car, the feed back is just not there. So it's sat in the middle of nowhere, it's a fast hatch in a coupe body which has a very safe and predictable 4wd system - which is fine, we don't all need 4 adult seats or 4 doors.

But if you're after balls out smiles and fun you won't find it in any TT, that's not how it's set up.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Never driven the current S5/RS5 however I have driven the previous RS5 which was nice, but didn't feel anywhere near as fun or quick as my current car.

So a biased opinion obviously but I'd prefer my TT over an S5 or RS5 even, any day.

They are two very different cars aimed at different market segments, I don't see how anyone can pull them together and say it's a choice between the two.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

powerplay said:


> Never driven the current S5/RS5 however I have driven the previous RS5 which was nice, but didn't feel anywhere near as fun or quick as my current car.
> 
> So a biased opinion obviously but I'd prefer my TT over an S5 or RS5 even, any day.
> 
> They are two very different cars aimed at different market segments, I don't see how anyone can pull them together and say it's a choice between the two.


Like which are best - apples or bananas. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Never driven the current S5/RS5 however I have driven the previous RS5 which was nice, but didn't feel anywhere near as fun or quick as my current car.
> 
> So a biased opinion obviously but I'd prefer my TT over an S5 or RS5 even, any day.
> 
> They are two very different cars aimed at different market segments, I don't see how anyone can pull them together and say it's a choice between the two.


I had a choice between the two and went left.. I could have lived with either and something else completely different.
You always have a choice, it's just some have different priorities, needs/wants and preferences.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

A lot of different opinions, very interesting, thanks! The only issue I have with TT is that even with 5pot 400+hp it is still just an extremely overpriced golf, or skoda octavia. Don't get me wrong, I still like TT/S/RS (very much), and I think that exterior and interior design are excellent, it is stupidly quick, even regular TT, but unfortunately still not a proper sports car: it understeers, Haldex is great but still does stupid things sometimes, it is fun to drive in city, but I have tried my TT on track and was disapponted a bit. + keeping in mind that this is shared MQB platform I can't stop thinking that it should not cost as much as Audi wants (at least TTRS)

I never had A5/S5 before, and obviously you can't get whole picture after 2 quick test drives, but it felt more solid and refined. My new S5 already waits when I will finalise exchanging my driving license, so only time will tell now if I made a right choice 8)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Shaninnik said:


> A lot of different opinions, very interesting, thanks! The only issue I have with TT is that even with 5pot 400+hp it is still just an extremely overpriced golf, or skoda octavia. Don't get me wrong, I still like TT/S/RS (very much), and I think that exterior and interior design are excellent, it is stupidly quick, even regular TT, but unfortunately still not a proper sports car: it understeers, Haldex is great but still does stupid things sometimes, it is fun to drive in city, but I have tried my TT on track and was disapponted a bit. + keeping in mind that this is shared MQB platform I can't stop thinking that it should not cost as much as Audi wants (at least TTRS)
> 
> I never had A5/S5 before, and obviously you can't get whole picture after 2 quick test drives, but it felt more solid and refined. My new S5 already waits when I will finalise exchanging my driving license, so only time will tell now if I made a right choice 8)


Not sure if EVO or What-A-Car said in MK3 TT review that despite the raw numbers, the TT is not exactly a sports car. The level of excitement while driving coupled with some driving response being dulled out. The car is more of GT sport than proper sport car. So yes your comment is spot on regarding TT not being a true sport car.
But to be honest you dont want a "true sport car". Those are either: too expensive or too impractical for daily drive. Im sure Alfa Romeo 4c is a "true sports car". But its no where near as refined and usable as TT. Same goes for Porsche models across the range.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

captainhero17 said:


> Not sure if EVO or What-A-Car said in MK3 TT review that despite the raw numbers, the TT is not exactly a sports car. The level of excitement while driving coupled with some driving response being dulled out. The car is more of GT sport than proper sport car. So yes your comment is spot on regarding TT not being a true sport car.
> But to be honest you dont want a "true sport car". Those are either: too expensive or too impractical for daily drive. Im sure Alfa Romeo 4c is a "true sports car". But its no where near as refined and usable as TT. Same goes for Porsche models across the range.


Totally agree, I don't want '100% true' sports car. But for 80k$ I want something based on better platform, RWD biased quattro and tech to be similar to cheaper S5. I read a lot here that in the UK they offer good discounts on TTRS, and maybe it makes more sense to buy one, unfortunately in Canada they do not. Almost fully loaded S5 SB I was offered is approx 74k$ before tax, avg. TTRS price here is 80-82k$ before tax (canadian $). Honestly, if TTRS price was 6-7k lower I have probably bought it


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Buy a 718 Cayman S if you want a proper drive - I had one for a few days earlier this year... wipes the floor with a TTS or TT RS in every department from a driver an engagement perspective. I love my TTS and am happy with it's short comings, but I know what it is and why I bought it. I also have a Golf R (well, it's the missis car to punt the sprogs around) and the TT is sharper, sounds better, drives better and feels way more special than our five door family hatch. Unlike the mk1 and I'd have to say the mk2, the mk3 TT is not the same car in a pretty frock - it's more than that and I drive them both back to back all the time... oh S5? I just don't like the look of anything Audi with a 5 in it :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark Pred said:


> Buy a 718 Cayman S if you want a proper drive - I had one for a few days earlier this year... wipes the floor with a TTS or TT RS in every department from a driver an engagement perspective. I love my TTS and am happy with it's short comings, but I know what it is and why I bought it. I also have a Golf R (well, it's the missis car to punt the sprogs around) and the TT is sharper, sounds better, drives better and feels way more special than our five door family hatch. Unlike the mk1 and I'd have to say the mk2, the mk3 TT is not the same car in a pretty frock - it's more than that and I drive them both back to back all the time... oh S5? I just don't like the look of anything Audi with a 5 in it :lol:


Hope that doesn't include a 5 for 5-cylinders :lol:


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> Buy a 718 Cayman S if you want a proper drive - I had one for a few days earlier this year... wipes the floor with a TTS or TT RS in every department from a driver an engagement perspective. I love my TTS and am happy with it's short comings, but I know what it is and why I bought it. I also have a Golf R (well, it's the missis car to punt the sprogs around) and the TT is sharper, sounds better, drives better and feels way more special than our five door family hatch. Unlike the mk1 and I'd have to say the mk2, the mk3 TT is not the same car in a pretty frock - it's more than that and I drive them both back to back all the time... oh S5? I just don't like the look of anything Audi with a 5 in it :lol:


Ahh. Good specced new Cayman S is $20-30k more...that is too much more me at the moment. And I dont see a point in buying poorly specced empty Porsche just for the badge. And I dont want to buy pre-owned also.

Agree that TT looks spectacular, in Audi range only R8 looks better, but that is another league.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I used to swear by my Mk2 and Mk3 TTS and was a big TT fan for years but they dropped the ball with the Mk3 and my experience of that car was nothing short of shocking, especially build quality.

Aside from that, the Mk3 is a nice drive and feels more like a little go-kart, easily thrown around and very edgy in the corners. It was a decent car to drive but the S5 is another level. A great sounding engine that _feels_ powerful and a very refined drive but more urgent when you need it. To me, it feels more like a weapon than the TTS.

I am definitely happy with my S5, though I do miss the TTS occasionally.... until I hop into the S5 and floor it in dynamic mode, then all thoughts of the TTS are gone. It feels a bit quicker than the TTS to me too.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd love to disagree having only had my TTS a short time and very much enjoying it. However, a friend is looking at an S5 and having been out in one I have to agree it's another level of noise and shove, but then it should be given it's a V6.

Do I feel the need to rush out and swap mine, no, the TTS is a great car. In the future I'd definately consider an S5 if I still fancy a coupe.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> I used to swear by my Mk2 and Mk3 TTS and was a big TT fan for years but they dropped the ball with the Mk3 and my experience of that car was nothing short of shocking, especially build quality.
> 
> Aside from that, the Mk3 is a nice drive and feels more like a little go-kart, easily thrown around and very edgy in the corners. It was a decent car to drive but the S5 is another level. A great sounding engine that _feels_ powerful and a very refined drive but more urgent when you need it. To me, it feels more like a weapon than the TTS.
> 
> I am definitely happy with my S5, though I do miss the TTS occasionally.... until I hop into the S5 and floor it in dynamic mode, then all thoughts of the TTS are gone. It feels a bit quicker than the TTS to me too.


Exactly my (limited) experience with these cars.


----------

